

FOAM Framework - insin
http://foam-framework.github.io/foam/

======
juristr
Nice, when I open one of the demo apps ([http://foam-
framework.github.io/foam/foam/apps/todo/Todo.htm...](http://foam-
framework.github.io/foam/foam/apps/todo/Todo.html)) on my mobile (Chrome
beta), all I see is a small "f".

~~~
bsclifton
Doesn't work in IE11 either; hopefully this is just a joke though (and not
another framework)

~~~
juristr
haha, that's what I thought as well...just that it isn't April 1st..

